# I'm in love!!!



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, she is so cute!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

she is just adorable! Any name ideas come from the visit?


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute....


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, what a sweetheart! I love her!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Oh she's just so precious. : The name Kelsey means brave.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

What a cute baby!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Aw, she is so incredibly sweet!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

She is very cute. When do you get to bring her home?


----------



## Paige&Lily (Nov 4, 2010)

She is cute as can be-at least you can visit with her, even if you can't take her home just yet!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

But I want to bring her home now!

Names are still a problem, hubby and I are liking Summer Breeze, we would call her Breeze. My sons both want to name her Dany...I guess its better than Duck, that is what they called poor Aiyana for years LOL.

Sooo the name thing is still up in the air...I guess we will wait until we have her home.


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Awwwwww... She is so precious!!!.. Can't wait to see pics of her once she's home..


----------

